# what age to start training



## mason79 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a 6 week old pup. Just wondering what age I should start training her to sit, stay, and heel. And when should I start working with her on a leash. Where I live there is no training classes anywhere close so Ill be attempting it myself. Any pointers would be helpful also.

Thanks,
Josh​


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

right now you have a very young baby with the attention span of a gnat. Puppies this age, should really still be with their mom/littermates.

I'd work on teaching her to recognize her name, crate training, housebreaking..and bonding with you


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

At 6 weeks old she's too young to be away from her mother and littermates, but what's done is done. You can start training her immediately, but keep sessions VERY short, just a few minutes at a time. Teaching name recognition and rewarding her for focus are a good place to start.

This site has tons of great tips: Digital Dog Training Textbook | Dog Star Daily

And this free download of Dr. Ian Dunbar's book After You Get Your Puppy: http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf

Check out the puppy forums, you'll find lots of information there.


----------



## mason79 (Apr 12, 2011)

she is starting to recognize her name. she stays in her crate at night and has been doing very well. She does whine some at night but not much. i thought that she was kinda young but was told since she was winged from the mom she was ready.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Just because the puppies have been weaned does not mean they are ready to go to their new homes. Reputable breeders keep them until they are around 8 week or so, and in some states it's actually illegal to sell a puppy younger than that. 

_*Just checked, Ohio is one of those states_: Age to Sell Puppy Table


----------



## mason79 (Apr 12, 2011)

good thing for the breeder she was not purchased in ohio. i have at least learned a few things. did not know there was a law for this in any state. anyways she is home with me and will be well taken care of.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If you look at the chart, there's only a couple of states that allow puppy sales at 7 weeks old, none of them at 6 weeks, so whatever state the breeder is in they're breaking the law - either knowingly or unknowingly. 

Because she was removed from her family too soon you may find that teaching her bite inhibition is more difficult as that's one of the things that puppies learn from their littermates.


----------



## mason79 (Apr 12, 2011)

im sure it was unknowingly, this is the breeders first litter, as for me i didnt know. i did know i wanted another shepherd. my first was 3 when i got her, she has since passed. thanks for the info and i hope you will still welcome me on this site. i will pass on the info to the breeder so in the future he will know.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mason79 said:


> ... i hope you will still welcome me on this site.


Of COURSE!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

mason welcome to the site! I would love to see pics of your pup. As your pup is so young, please be very careful where you take her. I follow this recommended vaccination protocol and this site is great for develomental stagesother articles in both links full of info. http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/behavior.html
What is your pups name?


----------



## mason79 (Apr 12, 2011)

thanks very much. her name is aspen. she has a home with my 2 daughters, wife, myself and a bishon named cyrus. i will try to get some pics later. wife will have to take care of those for me. lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

of course your still very welcome here! Not your fault that the breeder was unloading them to early

It sounds like she is doing GOOD for being so young, and we all LOVE pictures)


----------

